# next stop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Yundi Li - Andante Spianato Et Grande Polonaise Brillante, Op. 22*

Beatifully played, and fine video presentation


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Yevgeny Sudbin plays Beethoven*

*Yevgeny Sudbin performs Beethoven Piano Concerto no. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 with Verbier Festival Orchestra conducted by Charles Dutoit*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Yevgeny Kutik plays Achron - Hebrew Melody*

youtube comments

*This is an excellent performance!! I absolutely *LOVE* your sound. Thank you so much for sharing this video.

Magnificient interpretation and understanding the expression of emotion ! BRAVO !!!

Superb, Yevgeny, really amazing.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Wind Sketch by Keiko Abe*

*Performed by Leila Hawana*

youtube comments

*Wow. Very nice playing!!!﻿

I love the mallet discipline. They don't move unless they are actually playing, and it makes your performance even more impressive (if that's possible)! *


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Yeol Eum Son, Charles Valentin Alkan*

*2013.03.07 YeolEumSon Recital (Seoul Arts Center, Korea)
Charles Valentin Alkan (1813-1888)
Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs op. 39
XII. Le Festin d'Esope*

youtube comments

*Amazing. This rivals hamelin's interpretation.﻿
Despite her age and experiences, she has definitely brilliant skills i swer

What an interpretation...! Unforgettable performance!*


----------

